# YORKSHIRE MEET -Skipton Run 2nd April



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

ok this is a thread for the yorkshire TT ers who are up for the skipton run on the 2nd of april, thought i had better do a seperate thread so we know who from yorkshire is actually going. then we can maybe get some regular yorkshire meetings going etc

then we could arrange an on the way meeting point also, geewceeTT and 
I are meeting in huddersfield, then will get on the m62, anyone else want to tag along on the way?

bassically we will be meeting with the northern TT ers at-

The Devonshire Arms @ 12:30 [ B6160 just off the A59 ] as specified in davidg 's thread.

Iam new to this , so bear with me . regards al


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Ill meet you at the M606/M62 junction


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

It'll be like the magnificent 7 8)

TT's joining and the convoy getting longer 

Don't forget to take some pics 

PS If BMX and geewceeTT are getting on at Huddersfield that's either J25 or J25 on the M62 and they'll be heading west... away from Chain Bar (M606/M62 J26) :? You might be waiting a while :wink:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

nutts said:


> PS If BMX and geewceeTT are getting on at Huddersfield that's either J25 or J25 on the M62 and they'll be heading west... away from Chain Bar (M606/M62 J26) :? You might be waiting a while :wink:


Best route is through Brighouse and up past Halifax and through Keighley to get to Skipton. Meet just of Brighouse exit then?

Unless they are going a round about route?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

thats fine with me. just off the brighouse roundabout it is then.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Leg said:


> Best route is through Brighouse and up past Halifax and through Keighley to get to Skipton.


Makes sense to me


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Leg said:


> Ill meet you at the M606/M62 junction


Yep me too i pratically live on that junction so that would suit me perfectly.

any idea of time? or is that too early


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

i recon 11.30 at the brighouse roundabout, that gives us an hour to get to skipton.


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Guys The Devonshire Arms is North East of Skipton ,,,, A 59 ,, B6160

Post code BD23 6AJ

A few miles from Bolton Abbey


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

davidg said:


> Guys The Devonshire Arms is North East of Skipton ,,,, A 59 ,, B6160
> 
> Post code BD23 6AJ
> 
> A few miles from Bolton Abbey


Now stored in HevNav - wish me luck :roll: 

Hev x


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

hemTT - meet u at chainbar err, in the layby near that pub on the A58 exit

then we can meet the rest at Brighouse.


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Yep perfect place to meet. Discuss times a bit nearer to April.

Thanks


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Enjoy!


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sim said:


> Enjoy!


                        

Sorry you cant make it i did try


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

davidg said:


> Sim said:
> 
> 
> > Enjoy!
> ...


Thanks Dave. Maybe 2007


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Sim said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Sim said:
> ...


If peeps like it i may do another   
Or a Southport one :wink:


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Cool, keep me posted.

I was thinking about doing something on my wedding day (June 24th). I will be in Wetherby on the morning travelling up to Sedgefield and thought it would be cool if I cruised up to the church in a line of TTs - what do you think?


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

anymore up for this meeting before a meeting before a goood blast.. brighouse junction on the 62 ???


----------



## ragpot (Feb 20, 2005)

Count me in too for the Brighouse meet. You'll be driving straight past my front door and a blast of fresh air sounds rather refreshing after all this crap weather.

Not wishing to change the plans but rather than clogging the lay-by on the roundabout, there is the Holiday Inn Hotel, litterally 50 yrds from the roundabouts Brighouse exit on the right, very clearly visible so we could use their car park as a meeting point - always empty sunday morning.?

Just a thought........


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

ragpot said:


> Count me in too for the Brighouse meet. You'll be driving straight past my front door and a blast of fresh air sounds rather refreshing after all this crap weather.
> 
> Not wishing to change the plans but rather than clogging the lay-by on the roundabout, there is the Holiday Inn Hotel, litterally 50 yrds from the roundabouts Brighouse exit on the right, very clearly visible so we could use their car park as a meeting point - always empty sunday morning.?
> 
> Just a thought........


top idea


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

that sounds good, were's the hotel again? DO you go to chainbar then take the exit for brighouse?

Thanks


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

its past chainbar, then past harthead moor services, off at j25. all the way round the roundabout , the hotel is there on your right.


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Thanks BMX,

Do we have a time when we are meeting there yet ??


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

i think we are best meeting there at 11.15am , that gives us an hour to get to there, we should do it easy.


----------



## ragpot (Feb 20, 2005)

that sounds good - meet there at 11.15am +/- 10 minutes then for departure....
I do the journey from Brighouse to Devonshire Arms regular as the missus like a drink there and it can take a good hour on some days, traffic dependant.

Have already said to hotel that we are meeting there (it's my gym) so there will be no probs parking....

See you all there.

Wuhooooooo, my first cruise !


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

now thats what i called organised! :wink:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

I think I'll come and join this from your meet point. I'm coming up from Nottingham up the M1, so looks like I come up to J40 on the M1 then accross on the A638 and A644 straight to J25 on the M62. Has someone go the postcode of the hotel / meet place?

I'll be there at 11.15 indeed. Will make it a lot easier following someone up to the Devonshire as I'll be totally lost by then 

Nick


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi Nem,

Glad youll make it. I pratically live on the MWay so you can follow me back from the Devonshire Arms going back home.

The postcode of the Holiday in is :

CLIFTON VILLAGE
BRIGHOUSE
HD6 4HW


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Stunning mate, thanks. I'll certain;y take you up on the offer to follow you back too  See you Sunday!

Nick


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

count me in - c ya at the holiday inn!


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

got a picture of nem in action on the skipton run.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2006)

pretty much sums the day up!! :lol:

where did you get off to then BMX? They did a nice Cheeseburger at the Cross Keys! BTW i still have your seat cover  which we wont go into  :roll:

I have a few pics Im uploading at the moment...

good to meet you all!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

dave & jac looking for their keys :lol: :lol: hope you had a good time 










have a safe journey home


----------



## bmx (May 25, 2003)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> pretty much sums the day up!! :lol:
> 
> where did you get off to then BMX? They did a nice Cheeseburger at the Cross Keys! BTW i still have your seat cover  which we wont go into  :roll:
> 
> ...


had to skiddadle just before the cross keys, i had to be back to pick up my daughter at 5pm.

keep the seat cover mate, it was funny seeing you break dancing on the yorkshire dales :lol:


----------



## Loz180 (Sep 20, 2004)

Sorry I missed you guys! I got there not long after you had all skidaddled! I was on a training course in Liverpool that didn't finish till 5pm  So it was like Logan's Run trying to get over to the Keys after dropping a student off in Manchester. Bit ambitious I guess. But as needs must.

Will have to see y'all some other time. I guess from the pics it was a bit of a wet one?

:?:


----------

